# white chunky crap stuff?????



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah whenever my gravel gets stirred up theres ths white chunky stuff (wcs) that just goes everywhere. You can see it on the gravel before you do anything. Im just wondering what it is and how can I get rid of it (gross stuff)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Is it uneaten food that got stuck in the gravel? When rotting the food becomes white and fuzzy.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i told u to use a napkin not to aim near the tank

eric is right just uneaten food


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

nope its not uneaten food. cuz im trying to cycle the tank. nothin is in there ( well i put 3 gold fish in yester day but this stuff was showin up before that. It is everywhere on the gravel and ornaments.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

so what do u think it is


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

well can you get a pic of this sh*t it sound like uneaten food.


----------

